# Ottawa Musician Develops Music Collab Platform



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

'Incredible feat': Ottawa man creates site allowing long-distance musicians to play online in real time


Like most musicians the world over, bassist and bandleader Adrian Cho looked for new ways to perform for people after the pandemic last year effectively killed…




flip.it


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great news, Let's hope it will be good


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great for jazz, bluegrass, blues, world, ambient, classical. Any "performing" genre.

Maybe a variation for song-writing and composing collabs to work in real time?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Interesting. Says it's based on freeware called JackTrip. 
I'll try to test it next week.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is excellent.


----------

